# Philips DSP75U Specifications and Review



## jnpandya (Nov 5, 2012)

I have settled down to Philips DSP75U as my first 5.1 speaker system to attach to the hdtv and bluray player having coaxial audio output. If someone has the said speakers, what are the input connections available in the system? I mean digital audio in, digital coaxial in  etc. ? Also please post your review of the speakers.

Suggestions for other speaker sets within 10k are also welcome. The room size is 12x16 sq.feet.


----------

